# Ossie Davis 1917-2005



## Gin-Gin (Feb 17, 2005)

While Ossie Davis may not have been a martial artist in the traditional sense, he (with his wife Ruby Dee) spent most of his life fighting for civil rights as well as perfecting his craft, without worrying about the consequences to his career.  IMHO, that is what made him a different kind of warrior, but a warrior nonetheless.  To see comments posted by folks who worked with him on one of his last films & links to other eulogies, go to: http://www.bubbahotep.com/ossie.shtml

Rest in Peace, Mr. Davis. 
:asian:


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 17, 2005)

.

I still think one of my favorite of his roles was as the limo driver "Marshall" in Joe versus the Volcano.


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 17, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I still think one of my favorite of his roles was as the limo driver "Marshall" in Joe versus the Volcano.


Yeah, it was a small role but a memorable one. One of my favorites too. 

.
 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Feb 18, 2005)

I always liked him, in anything he did.:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 18, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 23, 2006)

Ossie Davis had some powerful ideals. Thankfully, they will live on with the next generation. His son Guy Davis is carrying the torch to improve civil rights and promote understanding. See http://www.guydavis.com/biography.html where he is working with the Southern Poverty Law Center.

Guy Davis is also one of my favorite blues musicians. He, just like his father, has an uncanny ability to walk in another person's shoes and understand where others are coming from.

My condolences goes out to the Ossie Davis family.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## jazkiljok (Feb 23, 2006)

_cotton comes to harlem_ was one of may all time favorite flicks which he wrote and directed-- if you liked him as an actor-- check out _bubba ho-tep_, a strange horror film that has him playing JFK in some rest home where he teams up with an Old Elvis to fight a mummy- he makes it work.

rip

g.


----------



## Xequat (Feb 23, 2006)

.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 24, 2006)

Bubba Ho-tep, 12 angry men remake, I'm not Rappaport...all _excellent_ movies.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 24, 2006)

.

I've enjoyed the characters he played.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 24, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 25, 2006)

.:asian:


----------

